# Best Submarine of WWII



## Soundbreaker Welch? (Jan 29, 2008)

I don't know much about the submarines. But I'm sure some others on here do.


----------



## Soren (Jan 29, 2008)

This has already been covered, but the Type XXI no doubt.

As a second I say the Type IXD2, but this is a personal opinion as it wasn't superior in all areas to other Allied Axis boats. I choose the Type IXD2 namely because of its superior torpedoes, telescope, sonar, warning systems, life support systems, range its diving ability. The US boats have slightly higher habitability, more tubes were slightly faster on the surface. Japanese boats were larger, had more tubes, longer range, were faster than everyone elses on the surface and featured good torpedoes.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jan 29, 2008)

There was allready a thread coving this but yeah the XXI is the best submarine to see service in WW2.


----------



## ccheese (Jan 29, 2008)

As far as US submarines go, I am in the middle of a two volume book,
"Silent Victory", which is all about the silent service before and during 
WW-II. Lots of good into here, with little known "tid-bits" about US Subs.

What was the first US sub lost in WW-II ? Which sub was "forced" to use
25 tons (yea tons) of gold and silver for ballast ? What sub was suppose to
have evacuated MacArthur from the Phillipines ? Lots of tid-bits !

Charles


----------

